# Hi, New to the Boards



## fromage (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Yesterday the endo diagnosed me with Graves' Disease, so here I am today. Just wanted to introduce myself, get some feedback on different treatments and find out if anyone has seen a naturopath for this.

My symptoms haven't been too drastic - sweating in the mornings, fast heart rate (although, it's been 84 yesterday morning and today), big, ol' thyroid bump on my neck. Other than that, I'm not sure what else is going on. I have both depression and anxiety in my family and it seems I've always felt tired, so I'm not sure how much of that I can contribute to Graves'.

I have to make an appointment for a scan so that the endo can "really" give me the Graves' prognosis, but he seemed pretty sure that is what's going on with me.

I'm curious to know how your diets have changed and whether you've seen a naturopath and has that helped with symptoms? Do I really have to stop eating dairy!? I am loathe to take medicine if I don't have to and have begun changing my diet to try to curb some of the symptoms - still sweating profusely in the morning though.

thanks and nice to meet you all!
lisa


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fromage said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Yesterday the endo diagnosed me with Graves' Disease, so here I am today. Just wanted to introduce myself, get some feedback on different treatments and find out if anyone has seen a naturopath for this.
> 
> ...


Hi, Lisa!! Welcome to the Board. When is the scan? Will this be the radioactive uptake scan (I hope so?)

Graves' can be life-threatening if not treated properly so my humble opinion is to actively engage in medical intervention.

That is not to say that "some" alternative methods should not be employed if they help you feel better and function better but I do advise working closely with your doctor in all you do.

The above is one person's opinion; I do try to have an open mind but as a woman who nearly died from Graves' Disease (Thyroid Storm), I am hesitant to eschew medical intervention when advising persons w/ Graves'.


----------



## fromage (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the comment, Andros.

I still have to schedule my uptake scan - on the todo list for today.

I appreciate your insight and am sorry you had to experience a Thyroid Storm in order to impart that information.

To your point, I will be working closely with both a naturopath and my endocrinologist, together I think there can be some kind of balance. Of course, if natural methods don't work, I will try out medicine.

There is so much to learn about this, thanks for your input.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fromage said:


> Thanks for the comment, Andros.
> 
> I still have to schedule my uptake scan - on the todo list for today.
> 
> ...


That is the trick; to put things in balance. Believe it or not, I am really into alternative medicine. But, err on the side of caution when it comes to possible life-threatening scenarios.

Please let us know the results of the uptake scan.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fromage said:


> Thanks for the comment, Andros.
> 
> I still have to schedule my uptake scan - on the todo list for today.
> 
> ...


Lisa.............did you have your uptake scan??? Would love to hear from you to find out how you are doing.


----------

